# P99c QA



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I currently have a S&W 642 J frame revolver which I have been practicing with and using as my carry gun. I am now considering buying a P99c as an alternative carry gun, when I feel that I want more available rounds in the gun. I know that you prefer and recommend the A/S trigger, but wonder if I might be happier with the QA trigger, which, if I am correct, will have a DA pull more like my revolver? If my assumptions are not correct, please advise. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, the QA is not like a revolver. The QA is consistent on every shot, but it is a short pull. It will be like a Glock or XD. It will be a bit heavier than a Glock trigger, but also a little bit shorter pull.

If U wanted something like a DAO revolver, U would want the P99c DAO. It is a LONG, DAO pull like a tradtional DAO. There is actually 3 versions of the trigger.

Almost no one in the US wants the DAO version, however. It doesn't sell at all. It is shown in the 2006 Walther print catelog, but I don't think I''ve ever seen one for sale (except when they were discontinuing the prev version of the P99 DAO - it used to be called the P990).

IF there are any around, U will probably have to order from an online vendor... They would be the only ones who may have 1.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, the QA is not like a revolver. The QA is consistent on every shot, but it is a short pull. It will be like a Glock or XD. It will be a bit heavier than a Glock trigger, but also a little bit shorter pull.
> 
> If U wanted something like a DAO revolver, U would want the P99c DAO. It is a LONG, DAO pull like a tradtional DAO. There is actually 3 versions of the trigger.
> 
> ...


I don't want the DOA version, but was wondering if the consistent pull on the QA version might be more "like" the consistent pull on my revolver, albeit a shorter pull with the QA. Also, in the AS version, when you decock does that first pull then become both shorter and heavier, then if not decocked, just shorter or just heavier? Lastly, if the pull is shorter in the QA version(and AS version decocked?) then the Glock, and there is no safety, doesn't that make the Walther less safe to carry? Sorry, to bother you with all of these questions, but am trying to assure that I make the right decision. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> I don't want the DOA version, but was wondering if the consistent pull on the QA version might be more "like" the consistent pull on my revolver, albeit a shorter pull with the QA. Also, in the AS version, when you decock does that first pull then become both shorter and heavier, then if not decocked, just shorter or just heavier? Lastly, if the pull is shorter in the QA version(and AS version decocked?) then the Glock, and there is no safety, doesn't that make the Walther less safe to carry? Sorry, to bother you with all of these questions, but am trying to assure that I make the right decision. Thanks.
> 
> Ron


The QA is almost like the XD trigger. It still can't really be compared to a revolver's DAO, in my opinion. U really need to try one. A Glocks trigger is also somewhat similiar, although the QA trigger is much smoother than a Glock's. The glock tirgger is very spongy. But, my comparison shows that its a short trigger that is the same everytime.

The QA and A/S have no safety. The QA's decocker deactivates the gun for disassmbly. So, if U decock an QA - the gun is a rock until you pull the slide back 1/8 of an inch or so to recock it.

The A/S - If the gun is decocked, the first shot it long like a traditional DA/SA with a hammer. Then, every other shot is short SA.

OR... You can pull the slide back 1/2 of an inch and "cock" the gun. But the trigger still stays forward like it does in DA mode. But, you have a long, SA pull for the 1st shot. Then, every shot after that is SA w/ the short pull.

The A/S is almost a triple action gun. Its's DA/SA but with a 3rd option for a long SA 1st pull.

I don't have a problem w/ no manual safety - but I''ve owned Glocks for years. Some people want safeies. If U wanna compromise - get the A/S. It at least has the heavier 1st shot. The QA pull is almost as heavy as that 1st DA pull on the A/S, but the QA's pull is a lot shorter.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. So, in AS mode if you decock after racking the slide, the first pull is long and heavier. After decocking, you can then pull the slide back 1/2 an inch to recock the gun and, although it will still be a long pull, it will be the less heavy SA pull. Is this correct? Can I decock after the first shot, say in the middle of the magazine, and will the pull then be the longer and heavier pull, like the first shot after decocking? Please bear with me, I think I am getting there.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U can't find a QA to try, go try an XD. Its somewhat close. Maybe a shot will let U dry fire it. Remember that the XD has the grip safety, though, and the feel of the gun in your hand won't be the same,s ince its shaped different. But, that's the best way I can try to explain it.

I don't like the QA trigger. Its too heavy to have fun and bullseye shoot on paper, trying to get small groups.

I think it may be good for carry, though. As the trigger is a bit heavier.

I like the HK LEM triggers as well - but only on a carry gun. At the range, I thinks a bit harder to shoot very small groups/bullseyes with the LEM trigger - at least compared to a regular trigger (one could do it, I suppose, but it would take a lot of practice).

Basically, each trigger has its place.

As I love to go pop holes in paper, and am not satisfied if I just hit the target anywhere but the bullseye, I like the A/S.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If U can't find a QA to try, go try an XD. Its somewhat close. Maybe a shot will let U dry fire it. Remember that the XD has the grip safety, though, and the feel of the gun in your hand won't be the same,s ince its shaped different. But, that's the best way I can try to explain it.
> 
> I don't like the QA trigger. Its too heavy to have fun and bullseye shoot on paper, trying to get small groups.
> 
> ...


Actually, I shot an XD9sc, at my local range, and did fairly well with it. I did not find the trigger pull uncomfortable, but then was not trying to compare it to the P99c. The problem I had was that I had a number of FTD's and that turned me off.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't think U will suffer that w/ the P99c 

But the QA trigger is similiar to that trigger - so that kinda tells U if U would like the QA.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Thanks. So, in AS mode if you decock after racking the slide, the first pull is long and heavier. After decocking, you can then pull the slide back 1/2 an inch to recock the gun and, although it will still be a long pull, it will be the less heavy SA pull. Is this correct? Can I decock after the first shot, say in the middle of the magazine, and will the pull then be the longer and heavier pull, like the first shot after decocking? Please bear with me, I think I am getting there.


That is correct.

And I agree with Shipwreck about the AS trigger at the range. The DAO triggers on the QA, XD, Glock, etc. just aren't as fun (or accurate). Somehow I get bored with a DAO trigger after a few rounds.

The precision shot placement afforded by the AS's SA trigger is very satisfying to me. When it comes to pistol shooting at the range, nothing beats a crisp SA trigger pull.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

James NM said:


> That is correct.
> 
> And I agree with Shipwreck about the AS trigger at the range. The DAO triggers on the QA, XD, Glock, etc. just aren't as fun (or accurate). Somehow I get bored with a DAO trigger after a few rounds.
> 
> The precision shot placement afforded by the AS's SA trigger is very satisfying to me. When it comes to pistol shooting at the range, nothing beats a crisp SA trigger pull.


James, Thanks for your response. Much appreciated. I think that I now get the working of the AS trigger. May I ask you a question? You wrote that you agree with Shipwreck regarding the AS trigger on the range. I fully understand why the SA trigger would be more fun. And I am not discounting that aspect because I shoot frequently at the range, but what about for self protection and safety in carrying? Which trigger do you believe is best in that respect? Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In my opinion, either are fine. The 1st shot on the A/S will actually be heavier and longer than the QA. So, if you are paranoid about a light trigger, as some folks are, on a carry gun - that has U covered. 

To be honest - the A/S is no different than any other DA/SA handgun. It just has no external hammer, the trigger feels smoother - and ya have that THIRD option of the long SA pull which is unique to the gun... I don't think its anymore dangerous than a Beretta 92 or a Sig.

I personally think that w/ the short pull of the QA, the A/S is "technically" safer. I say technically because one should not put your finger on the trigger unless U intend to fire. So, no amt of safeties can fix that screw up. 

But on the flip side, I understand what you are asking. And, I don't mean to get off into the lectures U see on Glocktalk when anyone even begins to question the safety of the Glock trigger w/ no external safety switch. I believe someone should carry what they are comfortable with  :smt023 

So, in summary - I guess the A/S is safer for what U are asking. The QA's pull is very, very short, despite being heavy.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> In my opinion, either are fine. The 1st shot on the A/S will actually be heavier and longer than the QA. So, if you are paranoid about a light trigger, as some folks are, on a carry gun - that has U covered.
> 
> To be honest - the A/S is no different than any other DA/SA handgun. It just has no external hammer, the trigger feels smoother - and ya have that THIRD option of the long SA pull which is unique to the gun... I don't think its anymore dangerous than a Beretta 92 or a Sig.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for that explanation. That was very, very helpful. Based on what you wrote, I will get the P99c with the AS trigger. Will post a range report after I get the gun. I have to order it tomorrow and my dealer then has to get it from their distributor, so it will likely be at least several days.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. If U were in my area of TX, I'd let ya try mine 

Good luck. Let us know how it goes :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> but what about for self protection and safety in carrying? Which trigger do you believe is best in that respect? Thanks.


For self protection and safety in carrying, all of the above are good. The only disadvantage to the AS is that when decocked, the first trigger pull (DA) is different than subsuquent trigger pulls (SA). This "bothers" some people who want every trigger pull to be the same. If that bothers you, than go with a DAO.

I only own 2 DAO guns: A Keltec 380 I use for summertime pocket carry, and a KAHR P40, I currently carry the rest of the time. I must admit I dont "enjoy" shooting either one.

I just recently purchased my P99c in 9MM and a S&W99 in 40 S&W. They are both a blast to shoot, and very accurate. I don't carry either yet because I don't have CC holsters nor have I performed reliability/function tests with SD ammo. As soon as those issues are resolved, I will carry one or the other. But man, are they fun to shoot.

I love the SA trigger pull of a handgun. But I personnaly don't like the cocked & locked method of carry in SA only pistols like the 1911. Therefore the DA/SA pistol is what I prefer. The AS gives me the comfort of DA carry with the precission of a SA trigger. I don't know which hammer version your 642 is, but if an accurate shot is required, I sure do better with a SA pull.

And did I mention I love to shoot the 99's?


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

James NM said:


> For self protection and safety in carrying, all of the above are good. The only disadvantage to the AS is that when decocked, the first trigger pull (DA) is different than subsuquent trigger pulls (SA). This "bothers" some people who want every trigger pull to be the same. If that bothers you, than go with a DAO.
> 
> I only own 2 DAO guns: A Keltec 380 I use for summertime pocket carry, and a KAHR P40, I currently carry the rest of the time. I must admit I dont "enjoy" shooting either one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. My 642 is the Centenial model with the internal hammer. It is DA with each shot, and with a long and relatively heavy pull. But, I also own a Taurus 6 shot 357 Mag., revolver, which has the external hammer so that I can shoot in SA. No questiion, the SA pull is much nicer. I think that I will have no difficulty getting used to the fact that the first DA pull is different then the rest of the SA pulls. Enjoy your new guns.

By the way, what holsters are you considering getting for the P99c?

Ron


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> By the way, what holsters are you considering getting for the P99c?


Don't really know yet. Mostly I have Fobus paddles, but for the 99's I want to get leather OWB belts. Haven't had the time - or money for that matter - to look yet. I spent a ton of money last month on guns, magazines, and ammo. I think I melted my plastic.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

James NM said:


> Don't really know yet. Mostly I have Fobus paddles, but for the 99's I want to get leather OWB belts. Haven't had the time - or money for that matter - to look yet. I spent a ton of money last month on guns, magazines, and ammo. I think I melted my plastic.


Understood. It does become addictive after awhile. I am looking for a IWB tuckable, or maybe even a pocket carry holster. There does not seem to be much available for the compact. Almost everthing I have came across is for the P99, but not available for the compact.

Ron


----------



## O_salt (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, they make a version of this for the P99, it might work for the P99C as they make a model for the P22 4"barrel.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Hidden_Impact/hidden_impact.html


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

O_salt said:


> Hi, they make a version of this for the P99, it might work for the P99C as they make a model for the P22 4"barrel.
> 
> http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Hidden_Impact/hidden_impact.html


OK. Thanks. I will check them out. I am familiar with the High Noon holsters by reputation.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Holster for the P22 won't work for the P99....

There are many past threads here in the Walther section about the holsters. Here is a recent one. I gave some info about leather belt holsters...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5837


----------

